# Men only, drunk music thread/I dont care if you have bad taste in music or are sexist



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

I dont care if you dont like bluegrass, this is pure talent!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

The last time I commented on one of these I got ignored and MWHartman closed the thread.....


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Vols fight song.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Dont be scared...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I love Bluegrass.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Kids need to learn this....


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Just wow...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

It's the Scott in me...most hillbilly's are Scot's you know...


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I really want to party with you guys...but I can't. Shotlady's situation weighs heavy on my heart. I am staying straight so that I can go to church later and seriously pray for her and maybe God will listen to them. Mostly I don;t expect he does....at least not to a sinner like me...but I'm doing the best I can to try to add my voice to the others from this site and know that they come from a sober, heartfelt position.

Good night friends...


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Of course God hears sinners. And forgives your weaknesses. Otherwise He wouldn't be God. Be comforted. Bradley is safe in His healing arms tonight. I pray that Brandi will find her own comfort in knowing that his strife is over. Maybe it will ease her pain as time passes to know that we all love and support her as well. Let us also pray that Bradley's brothers in arms will be delivered safe in body _and_ soul to their loved ones when their tasks are done.

Amen


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Currently sober. However I like the incantations of the beginning of this video.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Halestorm - All I Wanna Do (Is Make Love To You): 




This one's good.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

alterego said:


> Currently sober. However I like the incantations of the beginning of this video.


Loud for sure


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I grew up with bluegrass. This thread would be in incomplete without the orange blossom special.

Lester Flatt & Earl Scruggs - " Orange Blossom &#8230;:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

CHARLIE DANIELS BAND-SIMPLE MAN:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Waylon Jennings & Hank Williams Jr - The Conversa&#8230;:


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

David Allen Coe when I'm drunk.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> David Allen Coe when I'm drunk.


Oh yea.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

If I ever manage to stay up late with yall it will be a good time. I was surprised that the admin shut down Inor's thread. Was it just because someone got butthurt? I didn't see much to take offense to in there.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I think it was because I gave some advise and it was taken and then I gloated about being number 1 or something like that...LOL.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Came home the other night all awake and alert, my baby slapped me in the head! I said Honey that hurt!

I don't care what you been thinking, I ain't drunk just drinking......

Set them up , drink them down, one more round won't get me down......

The late Albert Collins


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Can I be a guy?!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You can be a guy but I think you need to live as a man a few years then travel to Sweden.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Crank up the speakers for one of the best riffs of all time.

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Little Wing:


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

One of my favorite songs EVER!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

This is for Smokin...


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Of course you can Mish! You are one of the level headed ones 

Oh crap Arklatex broke out the Texas legend! One of my favorite songs, brings chills to my body!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

A great drunken sing-a-long with your buddies.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

David Allan Coe- If that ain't country:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I can't figure out how to imbed the videos.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Someone had to post it so I will

Pharrell Williams - Happy (Official Music Video):


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this one!!


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

one of my favorites, MISH


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Arklatex, I see your Happy and raise you... lol


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Good one Mish! Happiness and loving life is how I roll. 

*not to be confused with hippies! I also cut down trees and don't hug them first*


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

sorry all, not drunk but was in major pain so I took a oxy. feeling alittle loopy


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

^^^^^^^^lol


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

NSFW POTTY MOUTH

Enjoy

Stephen Lynch Crazy Peanuts:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

last one for tonight, and one of my all time favorites


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Now I know what to do when faced with the haka!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Funny thing is scotland never beat the all blacks. Ever.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Love Rage! BTW I wont allow myself to drive while listening to them...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Wise Prepper said:


> Love Rage! BTW I wont allow myself to drive while listening to them...


LOL Good idea!!


----------

